# ubuntu 11.04 Problem



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (13. September 2011)

hey leute, ich hab auf meinen laptop neben windows 7 jetzt auch ubuntu 11.04 installiert.

doch jetzt kann ich kein OS mehr starten, weil der oben genannte Fehler kommt.

Mittlerweile komme ich, dank windows CD wieder in linux und windows. Jedoch hab ich angst, dass der fehler wieder auftritt.

ich denke er kommt daher, weil ich beide Os' auf einer partition installiert hab.
Dies hab ich jedoch nur gemacht, weil sich linus auf meiner 2. Partition irgendwie nicht installieren liess.

Was könnt ihr mir raten, was ich jetzt mahcne soll, um beide Os' ohne Probleme nutzen zu können??



PS: Wie kann man NUR Linux wieder deinstallieren??


----------



## Bauer87 (13. September 2011)

Welcher Fehler kommt?
Hast du Ubuntu von der Live-CD aus oder von Windows aus installiert?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (13. September 2011)

ok der fehler scheint für den moment weg zu sein.

Ich habs von der Live CD installiert


----------



## Ezio (13. September 2011)

beide auf einer Partition kann nicht gut gehen, wahrscheinlich hast du jetzt dein System geschrottet...

Du musst im Installer eine ext4-Partition mit dem Einhängepunkt "/" und eine swap-Partition erstellen, optional noch eine home-Partition. In Windows erstellte Partitionen funktionieren nicht.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (13. September 2011)

also im moment läuft alles.

1.kann ich linux nicht auf die partition installieren, die ich mit windows ''erstellt'' habe??
2. Wie kann ich linux komplett entfernen, ohne windows zu löschen?


----------



## Ezio (13. September 2011)

1. Richtig. Windows nutzt NTFS als Dateisystem und Linux (meist) ext4. Die Partitionen musst du im Ubuntu Installer erstellen.
2. Keine Ahnung, ist mir ein Rätsel wie du beides auf eine Partition bekommen hast. Das ist eigentlich nicht möglich außer du nutzt Wubi.


----------



## Jimini (13. September 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> also im moment läuft alles.
> 
> 1.kann ich linux nicht auf die partition installieren, die ich mit windows ''erstellt'' habe??


Ich halte nichts davon, Linux auf NTFS zu installieren (davon, Linux zusammen mit Windows auf die selbe Partition zu packen, erst recht nicht). Wieso erstellst du nicht im Setup eine ext4-Partition und installierst Linux darauf? Alles andere ist letztendlich ein absoluter Krampf.


> 2. Wie kann ich linux komplett entfernen, ohne windows zu löschen?


 Wenn es auf der selben Partition liegt wie Windows, vermute ich mal, dass du die Linux-Verzeichnisse (boot, etc, usr, var, opt, proc, dev...) löschen musst. Aber so etwas habe ich noch nie gemacht, daher rate ich hier eigentlich eher herum.

MfG Jimini


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (13. September 2011)

ok, ich will es jetzt einfach nur noch deinstallieren.

Keine ahnung, wie ich es auf die selbe Partition bekommen hab. ich hab es einfach nur ganz normal installiert.



muss ich jetzt alles formatieren oder wie krieg ich Linux weg?!


----------



## Jimini (13. September 2011)

Wie sieht deine Windows-System-Partition denn jetzt aus? Liegen dort irgendwelche neuen, dir unbekannten Ordner / Dateien?

MfG Jimini


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (13. September 2011)

ne, da is nix verändert.

irgendwie seltsam...


----------



## Jimini (13. September 2011)

Enthält die Festplatte vielleicht eine neue Partition (diese könntest du in der Windows-Datenträgerverwaltung einsehen)?

MfG Jimini


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (13. September 2011)

also ich hab mir eine windows Os partition und eine extra für Linux gemacht.

Unter der windows partition sind keine neuen dateien und unter der''linux'' Partition(150GB) sind überhaupt keine dateien, weil ich die Partition in der installation nich auswählen konnte.
Bei der ubuntu installation sah man die Windows partition und dort habe ich eine neue linux partition(120GB) gemacht und da is linux drauf. nur diese partition finde ich nirgends.


----------



## Jimini (13. September 2011)

Ach so, okay, bisher las es sich so, als hättest du das Linux-System auf die selbe Partition gepackt, auf der auch Windows liegt. Dies scheint nun aber nicht der Fall zu sein. Wie genau sieht die Partitionierung deiner Festplatte jetzt laut der Datenträgerverwaltung aus?

MfG Jimini


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (13. September 2011)

naja da sind nur meine windows partition und die andere 150Gb partition aufgelistet. und halt noch sowas wie Recovery und 3 Basis Partitionen.
die 3 basen sind komplett  leer.

Auf RECOVERY sind 8Gb drauf


----------



## Jimini (13. September 2011)

Ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass die 150GB-Partition die ist, die vom Ubuntu-Setup erstellt wurde. Ergo müssten dort die zu Ubuntu gehörigen Dateien liegen - diese Partition kannst du demnach löschen. Sollte danach Windows nicht mehr booten, liegt das höchstwahrscheinlich an einem zerstörten Master Boot Record (MBR) - diesen kannst du mit der Windows-Installations-CD reparieren.

MfG Jimini


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (13. September 2011)

ok also soll ich die 150Gb partition einfach löschen und dann mal sehen was windows dazu sagt^^


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (13. September 2011)

so partition ist gelöscht und jetzt habe ich wieder den fehler vom anfang:
Wenn ich windows starten will kommt das:

error:no such partition
grub rescue


----------



## Jimini (13. September 2011)

So würde ich es machen. Wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, boote mal die Ubuntu-Live-CD und schau dann nach, was auf der entsprechenden Partition liegt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (13. September 2011)

laut windows war die 150Gb partition leer


----------



## Jimini (13. September 2011)

Windows kann nicht ohne zusätzliche Treiber mit Linux-typischen Partitionstypen (ext2, ext3, ext4, BTRFS, XFS etc.) umgehen, daher erkennt es die Daten nicht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (13. September 2011)

also wenn ich in ubuntu mal auf datenverwaltung gehe steht da folgendes:
einmal 342GB Windows partition
277Gb extended Device: /dev/sda4
RECOVERY 21Gb NTFS

die Extended ist nochmal in 3 partionen unterteilt. wobei eine 112GB und frei ist und eine mit 157Gb die frei ist und eine mit 8,5GB


Wenn ich die ubuntu live CD drinne hab, kommt der '' error: no partition grub rescue'' Fehler nicht.
Wenn ich sie nicht drinne habe, kommt er immer und ich kann nix machen.


----------



## Jimini (13. September 2011)

Repariere mal den MBR mit Hilfe der Windows-CD. Wie das geht, ist beispielsweise unter dem folgenden Link beschrieben: http://www.dimido.de/windows-7-master-boot-record-mbr-reparieren-und-wiederherstellen

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (13. September 2011)

Zeigt doch mal unter Linux mit gparted oder der Laufwerksverwaltung per Screenshot wie deine Platte nun artitionoiert ist mit nem Screenshot. Dann müsstest du in Windows oder von der Live CD die Swap Partion und / auf ntfs formatieren und deiner Windows Partition wieder zuweisen. Letzteres ist ein bisschen heikel und kann in Windows mit Partition Magic gemacht werden z.B.

Allgemein ist es einfacher Ubuntu von der CD zu installieren und ihm einfach zu sagen, es soll neber Windows installiert werden.
Dann ist am Ende auch alles sauber und der Bootloader richtig konfiguriert.


----------



## Bauer87 (14. September 2011)

@blackout: PartitionMagic hat bei mir schon mehr Partitionen zerstört (genau zwei) als gparted (keine). Unter Windows nimmt man zum artitionieren aber wohl am besten die Windows-eigenen Tools aus der Laufwerksverwaltung.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (19. September 2011)

also ich hab jetzt beide Betriebssysteme erfolgreich laufen.

Hab Linux einfach nochmal neu einstallert.^^


Trotzdem bleibt die Frage, wie kann ich linux restlos entfernen, ohne mein windows zu zerstören??
Gibt es dazu vllt. eine anleitung?


----------



## Jimini (19. September 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleibt die Frage, wie kann ich linux restlos entfernen, ohne mein windows zu zerstören??
> Gibt es dazu vllt. eine anleitung?


 
1) die Partition, auf der Linux liegt, formatieren
2) gegebenenfalls den Windows-Bootmanager mit der Windows-CD wiederherstellen

MfG Jimini


----------

